# My white fluff ball..... Crystal



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kisses 

























:shock: Crystal you supposed to be nice to bunny rabbits!!! 








Thats better

















had to slip one in of Betula too


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow! fab pics and gorgeous cats!!xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is beautiful, looks like she enjoys having her picture taken,

Betula is lovely aswell xxx


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

great pics and they are both stunning cats


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

wow crystal is a real beauty


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

gorgeous - is she a burmilla?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Beautiful Christal, lil sweetie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are both gorgeous, very pretty cats,


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spid said:


> gorgeous - is she a burmilla?


No shes a Tiffanie 

Thanks everyone


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely cats  I absolutely adore Tiffanies


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

She's gorgeous!! My daughter has fallen in love with her lol


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i have now added a tiffanie to the "I MUST HAVE" list he he


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww they are so beautiful !


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Your cats are gorgeous... Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful pics of beautiful cats! Thank you for sharing


----------

